# Got my STBXW's financial Affidavit today



## Gonna Make It (Dec 3, 2012)

All I can say is "Wow". The judges are not going to like her hiding income and falsifying values and hiding assets.

She claims she has no jewelry (at the very least she has the wedding band and diamond ring) when I know she has a jewelry box. She claimed she has no tv, has a 36 inch TV. Claims she has only $2000 in furnishings. That is funny, just the pots, washer and dryer, and couch I paid over $3K for. The pots alone sell for $1k used on ebay. And my personal favorite, she claims $200 a month for phone service but "forgot" to put that my son pays half of that every month. Oh and did not show as income that I am giving her money every month. According to clerk of court, she is required to show that as income in the other section with a description of what it is.

My lawyer is going to love my writeup of errors and omissions in her affidavit. And her lawyer is going to cry.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Gonna Make It said:


> All I can say is "Wow". The judges are not going to like her hiding income and falsifying values and hiding assets.
> 
> She claims she has no jewelry (at the very least she has the wedding band and diamond ring) when I know she has a jewelry box. She claimed she has no tv, has a 36 inch TV. Claims she has only $2000 in furnishings. That is funny, just the pots, washer and dryer, and couch I paid over $3K for. The pots alone sell for $1k used on ebay. And my personal favorite, she claims $200 a month for phone service but "forgot" to put that my son pays half of that every month. Oh and did not show as income that I am giving her money every month. According to clerk of court, she is required to show that as income in the other section with a description of what it is.
> 
> My lawyer is going to love my writeup of errors and omissions in her affidavit. And her lawyer is going to cry.


TV's and furnishings the courts could care less about. Living the spouse is hiding things scenario right now. The judge might yell at her at some point maybe. Mine has been hiding retirement accounts and has items hidden at her families and at a storage facility.

Instead of forcing her to disclose my moron judge decided we need to auction everything which happens tomorrow. I keep asking how you bid on stuff that's hidden?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Gonna Make It said:


> All I can say is "Wow". The judges are not going to like her hiding income and falsifying values and hiding assets.
> 
> She claims she has no jewelry (at the very least she has the wedding band and diamond ring) when I know she has a jewelry box. She claimed she has no tv, has a 36 inch TV. Claims she has only $2000 in furnishings. That is funny, just the pots, washer and dryer, and couch I paid over $3K for. The pots alone sell for $1k used on ebay. And my personal favorite, she claims $200 a month for phone service but "forgot" to put that my son pays half of that every month. Oh and did not show as income that I am giving her money every month. According to clerk of court, she is required to show that as income in the other section with a description of what it is.
> 
> My lawyer is going to love my writeup of errors and omissions in her affidavit. And her lawyer is going to cry.


Generally people list the current value (garage sale value) of household items. Those things would not bring 3K at a garage sale. Now if you can show the ebay price of the pots used, then maybe you and get her numbers upped some.

Are there two column, separate property and marital/community property? For example her wedding band and diamond ring are not community property. You have no claim to them. Any jewelry that is gifts from you or anyone else are not community property.

Can you provide proof that your son pays half her cell phone bill?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't get me started on jewelry.
My ex said he'd bought me thousands of dollars worth of jewelry during the marriage and I bought him squat (Not true but that's another story).
When he wasn't paying support I took some of it to a very reputable jeweler who informed me the diamond in the anniversary ring was of such low quality it almost didn't measure, and the pearl bracelet was fake.
Sorry, I won't thread-jack anymore, I just had to get that off my chest.
STBX's tend to lie.


----------



## Gonna Make It (Dec 3, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Are there two column, separate property and marital/community property? For example her wedding band and diamond ring are not community property. You have no claim to them. Any jewelry that is gifts from you or anyone else are not community property.



In this state there are 3 columns. An amount. And a column for her property. And a column for his property. Part of the reason they require all assets listed is because they take it into effect with alimony and with support such as awarding court costs. If she has a large stash of stuff that is hers, she can pay her own lawyers whereas if she has nothing, she cannot pay it. She has a LOT of jewelry. And some of it is worth something.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Honestly no really follows that form to the letter. Jewelry is an asset and does have value so that is worth pursuing. Household items for the most part you can figure ten cents on the dollar. 

The courts hate messing with personal property and do everything they can to force the lawyers to work out an agreement on that stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

Gonna Make It said:


> Oh and did not show as income that I am giving her money every month. According to clerk of court, she is required to show that as income in the other section with a description of what it is.
> 
> My lawyer is going to love my writeup of errors and omissions in her affidavit. And her lawyer is going to cry.


That's court ordered and paid by check with a note in the memo field. Correct? If not, you just gifted her untraceable cash that doesn't get reported.


----------

